# Trimming gut fat - please let me know if this is a good plan



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am 5ft 11", 27 years old and weighing 11 stone, 5lbs (160lbs or 73kg).

I am trying to get lean muscle all over and have no fat around my gut. I have a small amount which I am trying to shift ASAP.

My main workout days are: Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Each main workout days consist of:

> Ab Ripper X abdominal program (15 minutes intense abdominal workout)

> Weights: Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Biceps (3x10 reps for each)

On Tuesdays and Thursdays I have started to do a 5.5 mile run on each day.

On Saturdays I play football for a team, so training could be on a Thursday, in place of my 5 mile run.

I have cut all the junk food: coke, crisps, chocolate etc. I am trying to up my protein and eat more regularly but less portions.

I am taking phd protein after workouts to speed recovery and help muscles.

I was just wondering what people thought about this.. and if yoiu have any suggestions or things I should consider

My ultimate goal is to have a really defined 6 pack and better upper body physique.

Any tips / advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, so you're 160lb and you're not doing any resistance training for your legs or other bodyparts baring Chest and Arms? Hmm, me thinks you expect too much! And no, running and football are not "leg workouts"

The problem you have, is that getting "ripped" requires a good muscular base to cut down to. There is no point in cutting from 160lb if you have nothing to cut down to, you'll just end up looking skinny.

As for your belly fat, unfortunately it tends to be the last thing to go when dieting, men tend to hold fat in this area and chest. You can't spot reduce fat unfortuantely.

If I were you, I'd strongly recommend delving into the beginners section and getting a decent ressitance training plan covering all the major bodyparts spilt over 3 days per week. I'd also look at trying to add some lean mass before you consider cutting down, you'll probably end up looking better as a result.

And without knowing your calorie and macronutrient intake for the day, it's impossible to say whether your diet is suitable for your goal.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I do have a good muscular base 

Reasonable arms and legs, chest could be bigger. Its mainly the stomach I am trying to shift, although I am aware spot reduction is a myth.

My daily food is something like:

breakfast: Big bowl of porridge and coffee

snack: banana or two

lunch: some form of meat, chicken sandwiches or soup/bread

dinner: usually chicken or beef with potatoes and veg

snack: protein shake and toast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Diet then - all the mega super AB ripper dipper gym ball sit up summer 6 pack routines in the world aren't going to do sh1t unless you diet that flab off!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Post up pics,I'm intrigued as to how you have a good muscular base with that low protein diet and that workout.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> I do have a good muscular base
> 
> Reasonable arms and legs, chest could be bigger. Its mainly the stomach I am trying to shift, although I am aware spot reduction is a myth.
> 
> ...


Diet isnt bad but its also not good. Your being quite vague to be honest, have you counted how many cals/carbs/fats etc your consuming each day?

Also your training regime really needs to be looked at. I cant see you really working your muscles as you should be doing and allowing anough time for recovery if your doing all upper body 3 times a week. I struggle doing 2 muscle groups in 1 day let alone 4, 3 times a week?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

In fact im going to take my comment back and say that is definitely a bad diet...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Zola said:


> I do have a good muscular base
> 
> Reasonable arms and legs, chest could be bigger. Its mainly the stomach I am trying to shift, although I am aware spot reduction is a myth.
> 
> ...


At 11 stone you have "a good muscular base" No offence dude but pull the other one!

All the info you need is in the beginners section. Diet needs work, but we're not here to spoon feed you.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Example on the diet, if you had soup and bread for Lunch you dont really get any protein till Dinner in the evening.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He could be 11 stone at 4% bf lol.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't you posted this before?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fat said:


> He could be 11 stone at 4% bf lol.


With a fat stomach? :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Zola post pictures if you want proper help as we can see your current situation.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He's 11st, with a sh1t diet, fat stomach and he doesn't train back.

I'm sure he has a great base, why do we need pics?


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dux said:


> He's 11st, with a sh1t diet, fat stomach and he doesn't train back.
> 
> I'm sure he has a great base, why do we need pics?


Doesnt train legs either.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Franko1 said:


> Doesnt train legs either.


He could just be genetically superior.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

5ft11 aswell


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Dux said:


> He's 11st, with a sh1t diet, fat stomach and he doesn't train back.
> 
> I'm sure he has a great base, why do we need pics?


Dont forget legs!! He doesnt need to train them like the rest of us as he has a good muscle base!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Depends what you define muscular base by I suppose, i've hardly got Arnie guns but i'm not exactly puny.

I dont have a gut either, I can pinch half an inch on my stomach when standing, maybe less.

Just want to get it more defined.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bet the poor fcuker wishes he hadn't started this thread!Got to be cruel to be kind I suppose!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Bet the poor fcuker wishes he hadn't started this thread!Got to be cruel to be kind I suppose!


Water off a ducks back mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Zola said:


> Water off a ducks back mate.


Read up on diet and get a new programme that incorporates all your muscle groups and do compounds.If you get a decent diet and workout programme nailed then you WILL get results.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

u posted the same sh1t 10 mins ago and u got replies why post again ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> u posted the same sh1t 10 mins ago and u got replies why post again ?


Thought this was the more appropriate room for helpful tips.

Apparently not!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Scrap the 5 mile runs, swap for skipping or something that will help keep you lean with intense cardio. With that diet, footy and running your body is going to get very little reserve to make use of. Push your food into your muscles(the right food). 3 intense ab work outs a week is a bit much IMO. Be more calculated about what you do and change your thought process from "must have a 6 pack, must have a 6 pack, im gunna die if I dont get a 6 pack in the next month AGHHHH!" Sort your fridge out mate. Good luck.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> Thought this was the more appropriate room for helpful tips.
> 
> Apparently not!


If you read the 1st page i gave you advice...

Your diet and training is bad. Once these have been corrected you will start to see improvements.

For advice on diet there are lots of threads in the diet section to help you throw one together.

For advice on training there are lots of threads in the training section to help you throw a regime together.

Hope this helps

P.S. Another tip, DO LEGS AND BACK!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

We arent going to write you up a diet and training plan, you have to do your research first put together what you think will help and then we will correct you where need be :thumbup1:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

we did give helpful tips on ur first thread ... no one is gonna give u a magic formula .. check the diet threads and routine threads

or u can stick to ur " ab destruction " or whatever it is and still look the same in 10 years with poor diet


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the more sensible replies, whats wrong with my diet?

I have read lots of threads... I am trying to cut heavy carbs, junk food and eat more protein.

Since I have laid out my goals I thought someone here might be able to point me in the direction of an appropriate diet?

Whats wrong with my current one?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> Thanks for the more sensible replies, whats wrong with my diet?
> 
> I have read lots of threads... I am trying to cut heavy carbs, junk food and eat more protein.
> 
> ...


Whats right with it?

Wheres your protein for a start?

A bowl of soup and piece of bread for dinner? This should be coupled with a jacket potato with tune or chicken and rice etc etc

All in all it looks very much like my ex girlfriends daily diet and she didnt even train.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Your breakfast is pants mate. Your body goes roughly 17-18 hours without any protein in it. From dinner to the next days lunch. Even then "lunch: some form of meat, chicken sandwiches or soup/bread. Chicken sandwiches! I rekon you must get around 70g protein a day if your lucky. Theirs your problem. Eat more protein, build more muscle tissue which will inturn strip ur love handle.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

NO PROTEIN = NO MUSCLES YA DIG ?


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

The problem is you have done such little research that you don't know what you don't know, as soon as you do a little reading you will begin to know how much you don't know....

Y'know?!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I've just had two chicken breasts 

I will maybe take a shake with breakfast also.

I would only ever eat soup and bread AT LUNCH if I hadnt anything else.

I may start eating tuna each day at work.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Just do what people are telling you to do.Until you do that you don't deserve any more help!You've been told to go into diet section yet you then ask 'can anyone point me in the direction of an appropriate diet?' NO we can't because you can do it yourself.

When I first started training/eating right I just googled stuff like 'bodybuilders diet' or 'athletes diet' and read as much as I could,then over time I tailored these to suit me and my body.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> I've just had two chicken breasts
> 
> *I will maybe* take a shake with breakfast also.
> 
> ...


Doesnt sound like your taking anything in from what were saying or even keen enough to make the progress you originally portrayed.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Right here goes, hopefully someone will suggest changes where needed:

Breakfast

> Protein Shake (1 scoop)

> 3 egg whites

> bowl of porridge

Snack

> Banana

Lunch

> Tuna from can with 2 grannery bread slices

> Yohurt

> Tall glass of milk

Dinner

200g Chicken / Beef

Potatoes

Broccoli / Other Veg

Snack

Protein Shake

Is that more in the right direction?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm officially out. havent got time for this.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have looked through a stack of threads on the nutrition section.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> Right here goes, hopefully someone will suggest changes where needed:
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Wheres the training? Wheres the PWO meal?

Carry on reading and give us a sensible revised diet!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Zola said:


> I've just had two chicken breasts
> 
> I will maybe take a shake with breakfast also.
> 
> ...


You rebel!!!!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> Right here goes, hopefully someone will suggest changes where needed:
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Breakfast

Thats OK.

Snack

have a look at this. Add some peanut butter or nuts etc.

Lunch

Needs to be revised.

Dinner

how much potato?

Snack

When is this? Is this before bed? Is this mid evening?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

find out ur nutritional requirments go and find a calorie calculator on net and .... actually FUkc this **** im out


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Feelin-Big said:


> Wheres the training? Wheres the PWO meal?
> 
> Carry on reading and give us a sensible revised diet!


Mate thats still only at most 160-180grams of protein.(Depending on the shakes you are using) Get some MEAT in your breakfast and should be okish.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Zola said:


> Right here goes, hopefully someone will suggest changes where needed:
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you worked out how many calories you need for maintenance?

You really need to have a look at your macros.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Also, dont use a protein shake as a meal replacement as it seems you are clinging on to them to sort you out. They are good but get more high protein meats in you and use them as a buffer.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you now see what was wrong with your 'good diet'?

Now you need to box your training off because thats just as sh1t as your diet


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Big ape said:


> find out ur nutritional requirments go and find a calorie calculator on net and .... actually FUkc this **** im out


You going to tosss over zyzz brah


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

baggsy said:


> You going to tosss over zyzz brah


Yeh brah how u no did u beat me to it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks to those who aren't trolling and actually want to give out advice.

Not enough protein in my diet then.. thats easily fixed.

Not sure if having meat at breakfast is for me but I can substitute it for something else.

Revised workout draft:

Monday

> Abs workout (gonna do it anyway as I enjoy it)

> Chest

> Shoulders

> Back

Tuesday

> Run

Wednesday

> Abs

> Legs

> Triceps

Thursday

> Run

Friday

> Abs

> Chest

> Shoulders

> Biceps


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Zola said:


> Thanks to those who aren't trolling and actually want to give out advice.
> 
> Not enough protein in my diet then.. thats easily fixed.
> 
> ...


whos trolling


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Zola said:


> Thanks to those who aren't trolling and actually want to give out advice.
> 
> Not enough protein in my diet then.. thats easily fixed.
> 
> Not sure if having meat at breakfast is for me but I can substitute it for something else.


Eggs are versatile (wish I could eat them)

Shakes are handy, not everyone can get enough food down them anyway

I get between 750g and a kilo of meat a day, I make the rest up with shakes - usually 3 scoops in water is my preference 75g protein, slips down easily!! Dont worry too much about meal frequency, just eat as many meals as u are comfortable with as long as u fit in your requirements!!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Zola said:


> Thanks to those who aren't trolling and actually want to give out advice.
> 
> Not enough protein in my diet then.. thats easily fixed.
> 
> ...


Getting there. Leave your abs on a Wednesday mate. Your already doing your legs and triceps and I doubt you going to eat enough protein to manage a 4 day week workout. Your clinging onto things that will hold you back. How many hench 5 mile+ regular runners do you see? Because I see few. You need hard impact cardio. Its always the sprinters in running that have the mass.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> Revised workout draft:
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


Thats more like it.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Why you are doing so much ab work and 5 mile runs is beyond me though


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I've only skim read the comments but it seems people are getting worked up about giving you advice which IMO was a bit of an unnecessary information overload, factual or not...

I think rewriting your diet with more protein in it at least shows you're thinking about getting in some extra protein for whilst you're dieting, but at the same time it sounds like you got a fair bit to get your head around.

I think bayman's right in that at 11 stone cutting might leave you with a less ripped look than you might expect/hope for (I was the same, light, but wanted to get "ripped up" - consequentially I was left looking more skinny fat/generally very slight). For some basics guidelines put in a concise way, then the link below (actually made by bayman) is a nice place to start:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

As far as training, it's going to help to stimulate muscle retention whilst dieting. I started 5x5 stronglifts as a solid and simple weights training program which was the best thing I've done training wise bar non. If you look it and it's variations up it will give you a good basic program for you to follow and learn from.

All that said, your diet is not terrible like people have said, it's lacking in protein for dieting, imo, essential fats, and nutritional diversity in terms on vitamins and minerals, imo.

The above observations are only that though, general observations, and the advice is generic by nature as no-one on here really knows you, your life and way your body responds to certain things etc.

If you just want to drop BF then a solid training program and basic dieting rules are the best way to go about it IMO. But as an example of environmental and metabolic variation making it hard to give specific yes/no advice:

If you're sport was football and you were trying to maintains a more athletic physique, then tailoring your diet/training to that sport would be appropriate, I.e lots of running daily (on the pitch) + training (weights) + potentially a physically active job would mean maybe considering having CHO in a greater ratio when working out macros (to keep up performance levels) + feeding from the time you wake etc; as apposed to if you had a sedate job + no sport or activity bar three 1 hour sessions resistance training a week and so on, where total energy expenditure would be considerably lower, and so lower calories would be appropriate, intermittent fasting might be something that was suitable and so on...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Why you are doing so much ab work and 5 mile runs is beyond me though


mens health


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am doing a relay marathon at the start of May (same distance, 5 miles) then I probably wont be running so much, I rarely do as it is. The only reason I am running 5 miles twice a week at the minute is to get used to it (and I thought it may burn a bit of fat).

I have only started to do this run and only plan to do it twice a week for a short while.

When I am not running I am playing 5 aside.

At the weekends I can also use a rowing machine if I want.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I've only skim read the comments but it seems people are getting worked up about giving you advice which IMO was a bit of an unnecessary information overload, factual or not...
> 
> I think rewriting your diet with more protein in it at least shows you're thinking about getting in some extra protein for whilst you're dieting, but at the same time it sounds like you got a fair bit to get your head around.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> I am doing a relay marathon at the start of May (same distance, 5 miles) then I will probably running so much, I rarely do as it is. The only reason I am running 5 miles twice a week at the minute is to get used to it (and I thought it may burn a bit of fat).
> 
> I have only started to do this run and only plan to do it twice a week for a short while.
> 
> ...


Running twice a week and playing football twice a week you really need to be cramming the calories in. work out what you need for maintenance then add at least 500 more in each day


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Feelin-Big said:


> Thats more like it.


Thanks dude.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

**** Diet ****

Breakfast

> Protein Shake (1 scoop)

> 3 egg whites

> small bowl of porridge

Snack

> Banana

> Slice of toast with peanut butter

> Protein shake

Lunch

> Tuna from can with 2 grannery bread slices // Or chicken salad

> Yoghurt

> Banana

> Tall glass of milk

> Brazil Nuts (once or twice a week)

Dinner

200g Chicken / Beef

Potatoes (2 or 3 large)

Broccoli / Other Veg

(Dinner could also normally be a large chicken curry, cottage pie etc)

Snack

Protein Shake

Slice of toast on peanut butter

fruit - mango or pineapple or banana or apple

**** Workout ****

Monday

> Abs workout (gonna do it anyway as I enjoy it)

> Legs

> Shoulders

> Chest

Tuesday

> Run (until May, then move onto high intensity cardio program.. perhaps something from PX90)

Wednesday

> Abs (every other wednesday)

> Back

> Triceps OR Bi's (you choose)

Thursday

> Run (until May, then move onto high intensity cardio program.. perhaps something from PX90)

Friday

> Abs

> Chest

> Calves

> Bi's or Tri's - opposite to Wednesdays


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Zola said:


> **** Diet ****
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Now we are getting there!!! Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Drop wednesdays abs, your over training them. I dont see you doing legs 3x a week!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Will do, do you think that most of the rest of that looks ok?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Forgot to say I am trying to drink about 6 pints of water a day


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Zola said:


> **** Diet ****
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

KingofHearts said:


> You're welcome.


Thanks for your input.

Couple of questions- 3 whole eggs?

I am a bit wary of eating 3 whole eggs a day, probably more comfortable with the whites.

I work in an office, how am I supposed to make a jacket potato and fancy things at lunch? Our kitchen is fairly limited, but it does have a microwave I suppose.

Also my bench press only does flat and inclined, it cant be declined.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Zola said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Couple of questions- 3 whole eggs?
> 
> ...


Why not eat the 3 whole eggs? Are you aware that once cooked and eaten, the eggs will not grow into chickens inside your stomach?

Make it before going into work. Then, at work microwave jacket potato, add the tuna and consume with your pre preared salad, simples!

See if you can find soething to prop up your bench, otherwise sack off the decline and do your cable flys at a decline angle or do your dips on a chest day.

I'll accept reps as a thank you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

KingofHearts said:


> Why not eat the 3 whole eggs? Are you aware that once cooked and eaten, the eggs will not grow into chickens inside your stomach?
> 
> Make it before going into work. Then, at work microwave jacket potato, add the tuna and consume with your pre preared salad, simples!
> 
> ...


It's probably that dreaded 'cholesterol' lol


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> It's probably that dreaded 'cholesterol' lol


I guessed that'd be the reason.. Zola, read this -

http://www.health.harvard.edu/press_releases/egg-nutrition

Or just google it yourself and read anything other than a womans diet forum, lol


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't worry about 3 whole eggs. I'm eating up to 10 a day and others are eating more than that! I'm pretty sure I'm not dead......or am I?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am eating probably 4-5 rounds of grannery a day with a helping of peanut butter on the top now.

I've read in some places that too much bread is bad for the stomach?


----------

